# Whose going Wednesday?



## TargetProne (Sep 24, 2007)

So who is going out with the muzzy's this wednesday?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Check out the thread "Are you ready yet?"...I think you will find your answer there! Good luck on your hunt!


----------

